# FMA Seminar June 30,2007 in Vallejo,CA



## LocknBlock (May 15, 2007)

*FMA Seminar JUNE 30, 2007 in Vallejo,CA*​

*FMA Seminar on June 30, 2007 @*
*1350 Amador Street - Vallejo, CA. 94590*

*Team NorCal K.S.D.I. in cooperation with Concepcion Combative Martial Arts Academy and ESKABO DAAN present : *


*" Gathering of Warriors " *



*An indepth seminar sharing the knowledge of Filipino Martial Arts, a chance to learn and understand the Filipino culture behind the martial art, through 2 extraordinary styles from 2 extraordinary GrandMasters. *

*GM Lito Concepcion ( Kombatan ) & *

*GM Robert Castro (Eskabo Daan & Kombatan ) *

*Registration: 8:00am - 9:00am *
*First session : 9:30am to 12:30 pm *
*Second session : 2:00 pm to 6:00 pm *

*** LUNCH will be provided ** *

*COST : $ 45 adults / $ 25 17 yrs & under *

*Directions from San Francisco or Sacramento - Take the Tennesee St. exit, go west( toward Mare Island), turn right on Amador St. to 1350 Amador St. in the church gym there. *

*Contact: John Santa Catalina (707) 372-3643 or Tasi Alo (707) 208-3876*


----------



## arnisador (May 15, 2007)

Good luck!


----------



## LocknBlock (May 30, 2007)

This seminar will have demos of other styles in FMA and there might even be an attempt to break a world record at this event. I heard that invitations were sent to all FMA practitioners in the SF bay area as well as Filipino cultural groups too. This should be a first of many more FMA Seminars in Vallejo,CA. that will exhibit the whole Filipino culture & arts.


----------



## LocknBlock (Jun 1, 2007)

Filipino weapons collectors are displaying an exhibit of their Filipino weapons collections. They will be there to answer questions on Filipino martial history and weapons.


----------



## LocknBlock (Jun 7, 2007)

Heard just today that GM Bandalan(Doce Pares) was invited also PG Myrlino Hufana( HUFANA TRADITIONAL ARNIS, Bellevue, WA )
was invited and might be there at this seminar in Vallejo on June 30th. Professor Mike Morell from Oregon Eskabo Daan is going to teach at the seminar and Eskabo Master: Jay Dizon & GM Robert Castro (Eskabo Daan/Kombatan) will be teaching at the seminar in the morning session, GM Lito -(Kombatan) will have the afternoon session with Guro Gabe Rafael of Upakan Bara Bara will be there to demo;Guro Brando Castillo will show some Mano mano; GM Lito says he will teach some doble stick and Espada y daga techniques; Master Nene Gaabucayan of Teovel Balintawak is also gonna show up from L.A.; Master Mike Giron too will be there. This is only the afternoon session. As I get more info i will post it ! 
__________________


----------



## LocknBlock (Jun 19, 2007)

*A lot of invitations have gone out, there will be at least 5 different styles of FMA to demo at this seminar, right now GM Castro & Eskabo Daan have the whole morning session, also some promotions will be given at the seminar.This is what I heard yesterday, so I know I am going up there in Northern California. Lunch will be served at this seminar as it is included with the cost of the seminar. American/Filipino cuisine,GREAT !!*


----------



## Carol (Jun 19, 2007)

Sounds like a heckuva good time!  

Pity I'm on the wrong coast, or I'd be joining you.


----------



## LocknBlock (Jun 23, 2007)

Carol Kaur said:


> Sounds like a heckuva good time!
> 
> Pity I'm on the wrong coast, or I'd be joining you.


 
Well one day we will be on the East coast to do a seminar and when we do I'll send you an e-mail to attend as our guest.


----------



## Carol (Jun 23, 2007)

You are very kind :asian:


----------



## LocknBlock (Jul 1, 2007)

*Good time, lot of info ,got lunch too. 130 people at least.  Teoval Balintawak demo,also GM Villasin was there, Tabimina Balintawak group was there,Kombatan demo, Villabille/Largusa Kali demo, Bahalana demo, Eskabo Daan demo in the morning session. Training all day.*


----------



## arnisador (Jul 1, 2007)

That's great!


----------



## LocknBlock (Jul 13, 2007)

LocknBlock said:


> *Good time, lot of info ,got lunch too. 130 people at least.  Teoval Balintawak demo,also GM Villasin was there, Tabimina Balintawak group was there,Kombatan demo, Villabille/Largusa Kali demo, Bahalana demo, Eskabo Daan demo in the morning session. Training all day.*


I found these links to some pictures of the seminar.

http://sports.groups.yahoo.com/group/eskabodaan/message/208

http://groups.msn.com/EskaboDaan/general.msnw?action=get_message&mview=1&ID_Message=44

http://groups.google.com/group/eskabo-daan/web/pictures--gathering-of-warriors


----------

